# Robc's picture thread



## robc (Jul 18, 2008)

*Here we go:*

*P.Fasciata female:*

















































*P.Fasciata Male:*



















*P.Regalis community tank:*































*Female A.Versicolor:*

























*Female T.Blondi 10"+:*

















































*MM T.Blondi:*



















*L.Parahybana 10" Female:*





























































*MM L.Parahybana:*













*Female B.Smithi:*



















*B.Emelia:*













*A. Bicoloratum:*

























*Female and male OBT's:*











































*G.Rosea:*



















*H.Lividium:*













*H.Gigas:*



















*H.Hainium:*













*Red Trapdoor:*



















*Holding My Favorites:*

P. Fasciata (highly venemous):

*Me holding her:*







*Matt holding her:*







*OBT - very fast:*

*Me holding her*







*Matt holding her:*













*Tawny Red Baboon:*

*Me holding her:*







*Matt holding her:*







*Male Haitian Brown:*

*Matt holding him:*







*Cobalt Blue (much calmer than previous video showed - more her normal self):*

*Me holding her:*







*Matt holding her:*







Hope you guys enjoyed......rob


----------



## BoBaZ (Jul 18, 2008)

Greateful collection Rob !


----------



## robc (Jul 18, 2008)

BoBaZ said:


> Greateful collection Rob !


Thank-you and adinng 10 more to this list tommorriow.....rob


----------



## seanbond (Jul 18, 2008)

interesting selection of t's..


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pictures Rob 
You guys are awsome


----------



## robc (Jul 18, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Great pictures Rob
> You guys are awsome


Thank-you.....rob


----------



## Rochelle (Jul 18, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Awesome collection of pictures..thanks for sharing!
We have a F. adult H.lividum that can be held, as well....we just have to find someone with enough cajones to stand still and take the darn pic!!   
Maybe when jbrd gets home, we'll be able to post pics to prove it!  

BTW:   when that P.fasciata male goes ultimate ~ send him our way! We have a 9-10" female who needs a date...she's getting cranky!  LMAO!


----------



## robc (Jul 18, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> Awesome collection of pictures..thanks for sharing!
> We have a F. adult H.lividum that can be held, as well....we just have to find someone with enough cajones to stand still and take the darn pic!!
> Maybe when jbrd gets home, we'll be able to post pics to prove it!
> ...


Thank-you.....The male P.Fasciata male has a good future ahead of him.....rob


----------



## robc (Jul 28, 2008)

*Male B.Vagans:*


----------



## robc (Aug 11, 2008)

*Female H.Maculata*































Hope you enjoyed, Rob


----------



## HKronos (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome pics, love those pokies and blondis, and damn that 10" para is an absolute screamer.


----------



## robc (Aug 11, 2008)

HKronos said:


> Awesome pics, love those pokies and blondis, and damn that 10" para is an absolute screamer.


Thanks, The Parahybana is a big girl and possibly gravid.....rob


----------



## arif26 (Aug 11, 2008)

Really nice collection of t's, rob..
Always been wondering what kind of t's u have in ur collection...
Love the color on the p.fasciata.... 
Not to mention the t.blondi, p.cancerides and l.parahybana...
Well... to tell you the truth.... i love every t's in your collection...


----------



## robc (Aug 11, 2008)

arif26 said:


> Really nice collection of t's, rob..
> Always been wondering what kind of t's u have in ur collection...
> Love the color on the p.fasciata....
> Not to mention the t.blondi, p.cancerides and l.parahybana...
> Well... to tell you the truth.... i love every t's in your collection...


I have about 15-20 (I lose count) other sp but they're all pretty small still...I'll be posting pics when they get bigger...


----------



## arif26 (Aug 11, 2008)

> I have about 15-20 (I lose count) other sp but they're all pretty small still...I'll be posting pics when they get bigger...


15-20 more?...
Wow...that's a lot, bro  
I've always check out the forum to see whether u post something or not..
Cos u've always post something that keep me astonish from time to time...
:clap:


----------



## robc (Aug 11, 2008)

arif26 said:


> 15-20 more?...
> Wow...that's a lot, bro
> I've always check out the forum to see whether u post something or not..
> Cos u've always post something that keep me astonish from time to time...
> :clap:


Thank-you, I try to post something that will help others.....rob


----------



## robc (Aug 14, 2008)

*Sub-Adult male P.Rufilata*


----------



## seanbond (Aug 16, 2008)

hes stunning rob, nice pickup!


----------



## robc (Aug 16, 2008)

seanbond said:


> hes stunning rob, nice pickup!


Thank-you, know I need to find a female....rob


----------



## robc (Aug 25, 2008)

*P.Regalis communual set up...(pics & Video)*
Well my P.Regalis colony is doing great, they are all molting but one is noticeably smaller than the other (2)...I believe the larger 2 are females and the smaller one is a male. Since I have put them in my T-Room which is kept 83-85 degrees during the day and 75-77 degrees during the night and a constant humidity level of 82-88 degrees they have been molting every 20-23 days and eating like crazy. They all get along and are always following each other and hunting/eating together. I did get a pic of the sex organs of the largest one (I see female).

*Video:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=PRegalisupdateandvideo_08.flv

*Pics:*



















*Sex organs: (There is one pic of this T from above)*


----------



## seanbond (Aug 25, 2008)

how many you got in there???


----------



## robc (Aug 25, 2008)

seanbond said:


> how many you got in there???


I only have 3 in there, but I want to add more, I have a thread in discussion about this also. I will be building a massive tank that will have over 100!!!


----------



## robc (Sep 2, 2008)

*MM P.Regalis*

*Video of opening the container:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee17/rbdTs/MM P Regalis/?action=view&current=MMPRegalis_02.flv

*Video of me putting him in the enclosure:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee17/rbdTs/MM P Regalis/?action=view&current=MMPRegalis_03.flv

*Pics:*

He realy blends in with the tree bark backdrop!


----------



## robc (Sep 2, 2008)

*4.75" adult Female A.SP "New River"*


----------



## robc (Sep 2, 2008)

*MM A. SP "New River"*


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 2, 2008)

The lividum was my favorite. And your T. blondi is huge!! Nice collection


----------



## JColt (Sep 2, 2008)

Really Like those New Rivers, Thanks for posting!


----------



## robc (Sep 2, 2008)

JColt said:


> Really Like those New Rivers, Thanks for posting!


I love this SP!!!


----------



## robc (Sep 2, 2008)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> The lividum was my favorite. And your T. blondi is huge!! Nice collection


The blondi....the largest one is 11"+


----------



## oregongrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow robc, your collection is awesome! I love your enclosures and all of your T's. Thank you for the cool pictures and video, keep them comin!! (By the way the mating videos are pretty cool, they help me understand it a little more) Maybe I can buy some slings off you . 
Thanks again, 
Nik


----------



## Thompson08 (Sep 3, 2008)

robc said:


> *P.Regalis communual set up...(pics & Video)*
> Well my P.Regalis colony is doing great, they are all molting but one is noticeably smaller than the other (2)...I believe the larger 2 are females and the smaller one is a male. Since I have put them in my T-Room which is kept 83-85 degrees during the day and 75-77 degrees during the night and a constant humidity level of 82-88 degrees they have been molting every 20-23 days and eating like crazy. They all get along and are always following each other and hunting/eating together. I did get a pic of the sex organs of the largest one (I see female).
> 
> *Video:*
> ...


Hey rob can you give me some tips on keeping regalis in communal tanks. I'm gonna get some soon.


----------



## robc (Sep 3, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Hey rob can you give me some tips on keeping regalis in communal tanks. I'm gonna get some soon.


You must start with slings from the same sac and you must use a small container. If you use a larger container, the T's will have a chance to set up their own little territories and will defend them...thus making it a recipe for one large T....Rob


----------



## Thompson08 (Sep 4, 2008)

ok Thanks


----------



## robc (Sep 8, 2008)

*H.Maculata molt pics*

Well I looked inside my H.Maculata's hide and saw a molt so I thought she just molted, well I was wrong-she molted a coulpe days ago maybe longer (her fangs are totaly black and hardened). Well I went to get some pics and she wouldn't pose right so I just held her. She is a lot bigger and just plain beautiful, speaking of beautiful I just noticed my P.Regalis is molting...she is laying on her back as I am typing this!!! (that explains why she didn't want to mate) (LOL)....rob

*Pics:*































*Here is the P.regalis that just flipped over right in front of me, I will post a entire molt sequence.*


----------



## robc (Sep 8, 2008)

*Some of my smaller T's:*

*Singapore blue:*







*Colony of P.Regalis:*



















*P.Striata:*







*P.Cambridgei:*







*P.Irminia:*







*Some of My MM's*

*MM T.BLondi:*







*MM P.Regalis:*







*MM L.Parahybana:*







*MM1 & MM2 A.SP "New River"*


----------



## robc (Sep 9, 2008)

*Female B.Emilia molt pics*

My Female B.Emilia molted again, she is molting about every 29-32 days so she is growing quickly for a Bracky. She is around 3" now, maybe a little bigger.


----------



## robc (Sep 10, 2008)

*Pics of my subadult male P.Fasciata*

Well I fed my p.fasciata a week ago and he didn't eat the roach (I thought he did) and today I gave him one cameback and he had 2 adult dubias in his fangs, know he is fat, but he will molt soon into a very large MM....he is already 7"....


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

* 10" P.Ornata (My Favorite T)*


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2008)

*Cyclosternum fasciatum*


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2008)

*My New Male P.Ornata*

Well I got this new male P.Ornata from jct5150 for free!! I trealy like his packaging also, but this T is very fast as you will see in the video, he is a very handsome boy.

[youtube]6yF8FxARe0g[/youtube]

*Pics:*


----------



## Brandie (Sep 21, 2008)

I havent been on the forums very long but I love your vids they have been very insightful keep up the good work on keeping us informed and in awe with all of your T's. Very beautiful pics I think the A.versicolor is my favorite thinking about getting one for myself the OBT and H.Lividium are also very beautiful but wow that blondi is insane 2 more inches and it will be a foot long that scares me lol


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Brandie said:


> I havent been on the forums very long but I love your vids they have been very insightful keep up the good work on keeping us informed and in awe with all of your T's. Very beautiful pics I think the A.versicolor is my favorite thinking about getting one for myself the OBT and H.Lividium are also very beautiful but wow that blondi is insane 2 more inches and it will be a foot long that scares me lol


My largest female is near the 11.5" mark....rob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow it's been a while since you have added pictures to your photo thread. Anything new going on? :?


----------



## robc (Nov 16, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Wow it's been a while since you have added pictures to your photo thread. Anything new going on? :?


I need to update this....I have a lot of pics to put in here....lot of molts,feeding video's.....ECT......thanks for bumping it up!!!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 16, 2008)

keep those pics coming, that tip u said about tapping the floor is gr8 :O pretty cool man =) Does it work on any sort of floor? or it just works on carpets ?


//Tiago


----------



## robc (Nov 16, 2008)

ReMoVeR said:


> keep those pics coming, that tip u said about tapping the floor is gr8 :O pretty cool man =) Does it work on any sort of floor? or it just works on carpets ?
> 
> 
> //Tiago


It works every time for me...and I don't think the type of flooing matters...they can sense the vibration no matter what surface they are on and it's stops them.


----------



## robc (Nov 20, 2008)

*P. Irminia Molt Pics:*


Well, my juvenile P. Irminia molted - she went from 2 1/2" to almost 4"...in these pics, *I did not touch her, she climbed out so I thought I'd get some pics.*

*The top 3 pics were taken through the container in her tube web:*
































*P. Cambridgei Molt Pics:*


Well, my P. Cambridgei molted today as well...he's now about 5", and I'm really surprised at how much he resembles a male P. Irminia...


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 20, 2008)

ooh wow they are very pretty :drool:  nice pics rob :clap:


----------



## robc (Nov 20, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> ooh wow they are very pretty :drool:  nice pics rob :clap:


I have to add about 40 more SP LOL


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 21, 2008)

robc said:


> * 10" P.Ornata (My Favorite T)*



Thats a really big pokie! I'd love to see this thing next to a ruler bro!


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 21, 2008)

Just a word of advice... Be careful when you let your spiders run on the carpet... Their hooks can actually catch on the carpet and it can rip off their legs.

Bob




robc said:


> *My New Male P.Ornata*
> 
> Well I got this new male P.Ornata from jct5150 for free!! I trealy like his packaging also, but this T is very fast as you will see in the video, he is a very handsome boy.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrotherM213 (Nov 21, 2008)

That ornata makes my mouth water. :drool:


----------



## robc (Jan 1, 2009)

*Pics of My MM and female H.Gigas*

I got this MM H.Gigas yesterday and the female about 5 days ago, the female is crazy and will bite anything in site, the MM is more laid back.

*Pics of MM:*



















*Pics Of Female:*














*H.Gigas attitude on tape!*

I had to re-house my H.gigas and before I started video taping (and while he was still in his temporary enclosure) he was on his back, almost doing a back-stroke in the dirt with fangs out and venom flying ever where - it was nuts. So I decided to get some video of me putting him in his new enclosure, see if I could get a little of that attitude on video...and I succeeded! He is a mean boy...you won't dodge that strike! 

*NOTE: It is not recommended to antagonize any T and I did not in any way...I simply had him in his cup to transfer him and he was not pleased - to say the least!!*

[youtube]m-Cgx1WMIcU[/youtube]



*New C. Andersoni - video & pics*

Just picked up this new girl (I believe) tonight...someone was selling her locally on Craigslist - it was too good of a deal to pass up. She's lightening fast!!

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSTGfYnN_K0[/video]


























*Sex pics - I believe 100% female:*













[youtube]KSTGfYnN_K0[/youtube]



*Female B.smithi molt sequence*

I caught my Female B. Smithi molting and decided to snap a pic by pic molt sequence, so here you go!!







































































































*Her past three molts:*









*Female B.Emilia molt pics*

My Female b.emilia molted again!! She is growing quite fast, her last molt was 11/05/08. She gained a lot of size with thias molt & is just gorgeous!!!

































*B Sabulosum stuck in molt (had to free him/her - video)*

*I'm putting this in Discussions initially and then I will move to Tarantula Molts.*

Well, my B Sabulosum got stuck in his molt, he had several legs on one side stuck, so I had to intervene and try to help him. I got all but one unstuck....the last leg could not be saved. *I do NOT recommend any one doing this, do Not do what is done in this video unless you have no other choice - it could kill your T.* I was very lucky, it usually doesn't end up with these results.

[youtube]-wwygO2ou48[/youtube]

[youtube]fMfPZeQj9OU[/youtube]

[youtube]9n6uK97Q5e8[/youtube]


*Here is a pic of him*- notice the missing leg. Also, feel free to sex him/her...I have my thoughts but want everyone else's opinion, like always.









*P. Regalis Molt Sequence - Bad Molt (Pics & Video)*


Well, our female P. Regalis molted late last night/early this morning and it didn't go well. I started another thread with a few pics last night but wanted to started a new thread with the entire molt sequence and a video I just took so all the info is in one place. Any advice or info on what went wrong is appreciated. She seems better than I thought she'd be considering how she looked right after the molt. The whole family is upset and very worried about her...

*Here's the molt sequence (make sure you watch the video at the end...):



























































































After the molt, she turned right side up by herself:







About 2 hours after she molted:













Video taken about an hour ago:*

[youtube]lmYRh78-cCE[/youtube]

*She died 1 1/2 months later.*



*P.Regalis & B.Boehemi molt pics!*

Well My B.Boehemi molted again and has realy got some color with this molt!!! she is araound 3" and id just plain gorgeous....her orange has realy come out.


*Female B.Boehemi:*


























My Male p.regalis molted again (this is the guy that tagged me!!). He gained some unbelievable size, he went from 4" to 5 1/2"!!! I looked in the container and couldn't believe how big he is.....I had no idea he was in pre-molt.....he ate 2 hrs before his molt. I will say one thing, looking at his folio stripe he doesn't look that maleish..but he is!!

*Male P.regalis:*



























*Post molt Versicolor pics!!*

I took some more pics of my MM A.Versicolr (he is about 1 week mature)....he is just stunning!!!

























*Here he is on his tube web:*









*9"+ Female T. Blondi molt sequence - Video & Pics*

Well, our 9"+ female T. Blondi molted last night/this morning...took about 10 hours for her to complete the molt. I took pictures and videotaped the entire thing. She's resting now and looks stunning! She does seem to have a small abnormality on her abdomen...if anyone has an idea as to what this is, please let me know. Also, she was gravid and during the molt I saw a few clear eggs come out of her furrow...has anyone ever seen that before? I hope you can take the time to watch all the videos...I know there's a lot and hope they don't bore anyone. I just thought it was very intersting and worth sharing. We stayed up the whole time (she finished at about 2am) so we could be there in case there was an issue and also to document the entire event. Thanks! Rob

*Video 1 - she's on her back:*

[youtube]oCbFOpIAj5Q[/youtube]


*Video 2 - and so it begins:*

[youtube]xaqmCquOXIg[/youtube]


*Video 3 - fangs nearly out:*

[youtube]nhjvhgELy5Q[/youtube]


*Video 4 - legs coming out:*

[youtube]dhErfdh5S9I[/youtube]


*Video 5 - legs out:*

[youtube]rZMm9KoWyMc[/youtube]


*Video 6 - legs all the way out:*

[youtube]3HgDOf9sBgw[/youtube]


*Video 7 - all finished and wiggling:*

[youtube]M5SrV1sTVXE[/youtube]


*Video 8 - upright again:*

[youtube]2X1vOqNWo9I[/youtube]


*Video 9 - 14 hours post-molt:*

[youtube]QLQx3X9E8_o[/youtube]



*Here's the pictures of the entire sequence - for those of you with a slower download speed, I wanted you guys to be able to see it without it taking 10 hours. *

















































































































































*And here's a close up of the abdomen, you can see the discolored, "lumpy" section I was referring to:*


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 1, 2009)

great pics rob keep us updated on your new C. Andersoni im curious if it will start webbing now sence you said its a webber


----------



## robc (Jan 1, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> great pics rob keep us updated on your new C. Andersoni im curious if it will start webbing now sence you said its a webber


She's webbing more every day - got about half way up her 10gal vertical enclosure...she's not even trying to burrow.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 1, 2009)

cool post some pictures when you get a chance


----------



## robc (Jan 1, 2009)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> cool post some pictures when you get a chance


Will do!!


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

*P.Rufilata molt pics*

My 2" male P.Rufilata molted & is now 2 3/4".....I love these T's....they roll up in a ball when threatened!!! lol


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 4, 2009)

sad to see the bump.i just lost a v.velutinas after she molted(also had the same looking bump)
good luck with her
andy


----------



## robc (Jan 4, 2009)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> sad to see the bump.i just lost a v.velutinas after she molted(also had the same looking bump)
> good luck with her
> andy


I hope it is just a piece of molt stuck on her.....rob


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

*Massive T. Blondi "Zilla" Molt Sequence (Pics & Vids)*


Our biggest female T. Blondi molted today. We originally thought she was about 10 3/4" to 11" but her molt measured 10" - which is still a big Blondi! I believe she is 11" or over now - she gained incredible size with this molt! She molted pretty quickly, compared with our other female. She only took about 6 1/2 to 7 hours to complete the entire molt - our other female took 12 hours! She came through it perfectly and seems to be doing very well! I'll get some good post-molt pics of her over the next few days/weeks.

*Below is a video of the entire thing* - sorry for the quality. Youtube compresses the video and causes some distortion. It's crystal clear on my PC but even downloading some other software didn't help. Hope you guys can view it okay.

[youtube]8dpsoZOXqcc[/youtube]


*Molt sequence pics:*























































*Her molt next to a 5"+ B. Smithi molt:*







*Measurement - molt measures right at 10" (I didn't want to stretch it out and possibly damage this perfect molt):*


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 5, 2009)

She is well over 10" now! Even if you didn't strech the left leg, she molted and of course she gained size. Nice t


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> She is well over 10" now! Even if you didn't strech the left leg, she molted and of course she gained size. Nice t


She close to a 11".....I know it.....rob


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

*Female T. Blondi "Zilla" - Post Molt*

Couldn't get a very good shot but she's in her den stretching so I thought I'd take a quick pic...here she is, post molt:


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn robc so many pics almost broke my PC! :liar: 

But then again your the true T king


----------



## robc (Jan 5, 2009)

-Exotic said:


> Damn robc so many pics almost broke my PC! :liar:
> 
> But then again your the true T king


LOL....yeah, and that's not even all of them, have a lot more to add!!


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 6, 2009)

Haha looking forward for them also I showed my mom your 1inch T.Blondi and she fainted. 
She hates Ts.


----------



## jasen&crystal (Jan 6, 2009)

great pic's  as always rob


----------



## robc (Jan 7, 2009)

jasen&crystal said:


> great pic's  as always rob


Thank you!!


----------



## robc (Jan 7, 2009)

-Exotic said:


> Haha looking forward for them also I showed my mom your 1inch T.Blondi and she fainted.
> She hates Ts.


1" Blondi ????....just kinding


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 7, 2009)

dang i ment  11''


----------



## robc (Jan 7, 2009)

-Exotic said:


> dang i ment  11''


I had to give you a hard time LOLOL


----------



## kean (Jan 7, 2009)

those are massive fangs.. nice pics..


----------



## robc (Jan 7, 2009)

*Got 3 GBB and one wanted to see what I tasted like!!*

Just got these 3 GBB slings from Mina and they are awesome! My son Brandon enjoyed them....he gets one, I get one and my Wife & Daughter get one.....I love T day!!! Well I decided to feed one of them and he nailed it right odff the bat, he decided to try and get out with the roach in his hand. I let him crawl on to my hand and he decided to see what my finger tasted like!!! Yep he bit me LOL.....I barely felt it LOL

*Opening the package!!:*

[youtube]Hl_oloARRHU[/youtube]

*Little guy tring to see what I tasted like LOL:*

[youtube]JHnaYc3W2Ek[/youtube]


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 7, 2009)

mmm Robc's flesh   

Haha man how big do those guys get?


----------



## Jojos (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Rob,

I'm new to the forum and to the critters too!  

I love your collection. They're big but beautiful specimen. You also seem like a good teacher so I subscribed to your videos on You Tube. Just wanted to tell you. 

Regards from Québec, Canada!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 7, 2009)

Jojos said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and to the critters too!
> 
> ...


Welcome man.

He is the greatest! Rob is the person that shows EVERYTHING to everybody and we can enjoy learn laugh ... everything . We all need a big THANKS to Rob indeed !

 I laughed to hard when u were bitten by the GBB and u started laughin LOL that was amazing hahah!

//Tiago


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 7, 2009)

That seals it!  If there are GBBs at the next show i plan on hitting, i'm definitely buying one or two or three or 50.  Who knows.  Love the personality even at a young age.


----------



## robc (Jan 7, 2009)

-Exotic said:


> mmm Robc's flesh
> 
> Haha man how big do those guys get?


6"+ ....he wanted to eat me LOL


----------



## robc (Jan 13, 2009)

*L. Parahybana laying eggs:*


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Jan 13, 2009)

Incredible Pictures......:clap: :clap:


----------



## tarantoloid (Jan 13, 2009)

wow you have a lot of t's, awesome collection


----------



## Redapache (Jan 13, 2009)

robc said:


> *L. Parahybana laying eggs:*


Wow! That actually looks pretty...gross lol.But awesome photos.:clap:


----------



## robc (Jan 13, 2009)

tarantoloid said:


> wow you have a lot of t's, awesome collection


I have a lot more to add!!!


----------



## robc (Jan 24, 2009)

*GBB molt pics*

Well one of my little GBB's molted...he is about 1" maybe slightly bigger...




















*Post-molt pics of my huge T. Blondi, Zilla*



My big female T. Blondi decided to come out of her den for a few minutes this evening so, of course, I grabbed the camera! She didn't stretch out at all, but I did put her old carapace next to her and a quarter - just to show her relative hugeness (her molt measured 10" and she appears to have gained quite a bit of size)! There is a big difference in the size of her new carapace when compared to her old one.
*Also, she does have a small injury to the side of her carapace. I had noticed when I first removed the molt that the carapace had stayed connected to it in one place - exactly where she has the injury now. It doesn't appear to be too serious, but I am still keeping a close eye on her.*







*Close up of the injury on the edge of her carapace:*
































*what a picky eater!!! (P. Ornata feeding video)*

I shot this feeding video of my Mm P.Ornata feeding, he will only eat on the glass.....he will not even think of eating anywhere else....I think he is just halarious!!! I have to hand feed him....it is the only way LOLOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fSOvgT7qrw


[youtube]5fSOvgT7qrw[/youtube]


Starting another T.Blondi mating project (video)

Well both of my females have molted, the massive girl "Zila" will not be ready for 1 1/2 months but my other female "Sammy" is ready!!! She is about 1 moth and 3 weeks into her molt cycle, I was going to wait until she was 2 months but decided to mate her now. This is the female with the odd looking spot on her abdomen....but she is kicking the deformed spot off and I believe it is just a piece of molt or tangled hair and she is fine. Below is her mating video!! 

Enjoy!!!

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V4WEjDKmcM[/video]

[youtube]1V4WEjDKmcM[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V4WEjDKmcM



*The P. Ornata Eggsac Movie Experience! LOL*


Well, I pulled the eggsac from my 10" P. Ornata today - that was a little scary!! Watch the movie to see the entire thing!!

[youtube]STCjufofw6o[/youtube]


*G. Rosea time-lapse molt video*


Our female G. Rosea molted last night so we decided to do a time-lapse video of the entire sequence. 

*Time lapse video:*

[youtube]h3iHNSs8w-4[/youtube]


*Pic by pic video:*

[youtube]N50Jp1wQJZ4[/youtube]


*Feeding video: T. Blondi, Pokie, Brachy*


Decided to do some feeding videos...the Blondis are by far my favorite! Talk about CRUNCH!! LOL

[youtube]qsxAv_z9BhU[/youtube]


----------



## SRirish (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice pics rob. BTW you have to get one of Zilla next to a ruler....if she molts a couple more times you'll have to feed her cattle.


----------



## robc (Jan 25, 2009)

SRirish said:


> Nice pics rob. BTW you have to get one of Zilla next to a ruler....if she molts a couple more times you'll have to feed her cattle.


No, I haven't yet but she is massive! I redid her enclosure - just posted a tutorial on it in the Q&D section - and you can see her on video. She's in an 8" deli and she makes it look small....she barely fit!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

robc, how do you keep the quality of your image?  Everytime I post on here it tells me to resize so I resize to 1024 x about 800 and the image comes out horrible.  Any recommendation?  

Ps. Your thread is awesome.  Puts mine to shame.  :worship:


----------



## robc (Jan 25, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> robc, how do you keep the quality of your image?  Everytime I post on here it tells me to resize so I resize to 1024 x about 800 and the image comes out horrible.  Any recommendation?
> 
> Ps. Your thread is awesome.  Puts mine to shame.  :worship:


Resize your pics to 640 x 480 before uploading and that should work. You can also change your camera settings to take the pics at 640 x 480 so you won't need to resize them. Either should work.

Thank you!!


----------



## BoBaZ (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats rob !

Very cool small guys


----------



## Radamanthys (Mar 8, 2009)

Great pics and vids rob. Spent 5hours watching them, lol.

Can we see some arboreal setups now? lol


----------



## robc (Mar 8, 2009)

Radamanthys said:


> Great pics and vids rob. Spent 5hours watching them, lol.
> 
> Can we see some arboreal setups now? lol


I might have one or two!!!


----------



## robc (Apr 19, 2009)

*Here's some new pics/videos*

*G. Aureostriata molt pics*

Well my G. Aureostriata  molted today and she has realy gotten some color!!


























*L.Parahybana molt pics & she ate it!! (vid & Pics)*

My big L. Parahybana molted and I caught her eating the molt!!, so I tape it!! I know this is not uncommon but it made for a great video..

[youtube]XdEazIEMaes[/youtube]


*A. Versicolor handling video*


Decided to take my MM Versi out and hold him. Thought I'd share a quick video of him...he is the daddy to the sac I just pulled.

[youtube]PZQh08xu_XI[/youtube]


*Pics of my Big Female T. Blondi "Zilla"*

I shot a few pics of my girl while she was out & placed a quarter near her for reference....her mating video is in Q & D....





















*P. Ornata & A. versi emerging/molting (vid & pics)*

I took a Time lapsed video of my P. Ornata eggs with legs molting into 1st instar, I also have pics of my A. Versicolors emerging from eggs.

[youtube]UfimPS1mQck[/youtube]

[youtube]JUF49hsU-Y4[/youtube]



*Pics of my new T's & rehousing them!*

Well Alex080 gave me a shipment of T's *(Female A. Metallica, Female King Baboon, Female C. Fasciatum, Red leg trapdoor)* for free.....so here is a video of them and putting them in there enclosure!!

[youtube]P-4Bb2M_ziA[/youtube]



*GBB Molt pics*

Well One of my little GBB's molted and is know about 1 1/2", I realy like the coloration at this stage.....the Blue will be great but I love this stage also.





















*A. Versicolor update - timelapse video/pics*


Our A. Versicolors started molting into 1st instars already. They were just eggs 6 days ago and a day or so later they started emerging into eggs w/ legs but never fully emerged. Now they are already 1st instars - if that's what they are at this point. They are mobile. Does anyone have any thoughts on this going so quickly? Ever seen it before? This just seems quick to me. (Watch the video in high quality if possible).

[youtube]nO78mFa-e38[/youtube]


*Pics:*

































*Handing my biggest Blondi Zilla*

I decided it was time to hold my biggest T. Blondi, Zilla. I tried to hold her but she didn't fit in my hands...so she just basically wandered around and over my hands. She is a big old girl - for something of a size reference, keep in mind that I am 6'5", 260lbs.

[youtube]Zu7xpq7uoh0[/youtube]


*The complete H. Gigas Egg Sac Experience (LOL)*


Well, I went to rehouse my H. Gigas last night and *surprise* she had an egg sac waiting for me! Took a video of me pulling the sac (always makes me feel bad!), opening and placing the eggs on the incubator!

[youtube]Qp1Bj3Pz294[/youtube]



*3 New Awesome T's!!!*


Got 3 new T's from Alex080 today...They are just stunning! 

*Video of me putting them each into their new enclosures:*

[youtube]M4iOn-U_4PE[/youtube]


*Pics:*

*5" Female GBB:*








*1.5" Female Blue Fang:*














*7" Female P. Fasciata:*









*Male P. Fasciata Mature Molt - pics & vid*


My male P. Fasciata molted out mature a few days ago. I was able to get a time-lapse video of the molt, not the best angle but he molted inside of his tube hide. The last time he molted we thought for sure he would mature, but he didn't and he was 7" then. He is now 8"+...pretty big for a MM of this Sp.

[youtube]KgSlhJNYxGQ[/youtube]

*Pics*:


























*5 new T's & 1 terrible thing!! LOL*


Got some new T's in over the past two days...thought I'd share some pics of all our newest friends!


*4"+ Male A. Metallica:*








*3"+ Female H. Maculata:*








*4"+ Female M. Robustum:*








*5" Female A. Seemanni:*








*8" Sub-adult Male T. Blondi:*








*6" Scolopendra Heros Centipede:*








*B. Emelia time lapse video & pics*


My B. Emelia molted and I got it in time lapse video....she is now about 4.5".

[youtube]WH7YAR8MUNg[/youtube]


*Pics:*

































*P. Ornata & A. Versicolor sling update!!*

Here are some awesome pics of the little guys (better camera helps!!). The Versicolors are ready to molt & the P. Ornata's are doing great!! They are eating and have a lot of blue in them!!


*P. Ornata (2nd instar)*














*A. Versicolor (getting dark!!)*














*A. Versicolor Sling Update!! Molting...*


Well, our Versicolor slings started molting this afternoon! They are absolutely adorable! I was told that these had been still in the "eggs w/ legs" stage and would now be 1st instars, but these look more like 2nd instars to me. Here's a molt sequence...a new camera (and software) sure helps!! LOL

































*New pics of some of my favs*


Got some pretty good pics, thought I'd share!


*MM A. Versicolor:*








*Female A. Metallica:*








*Female GBB:*








*10" Female L. Parahybana:*








*Awesome close-up shot of A. Versi sling & Video*

Took some close up pics and video of the A. Versicolor slings....they are realy turning blue!!

[youtube]zdradVSbdp4[/youtube]




















*H. Gigas Eggs w/ Legs Update*


They have hatched into 1st instars! Only 30 made it out of the whole sac, but that's better than none!

Here's a pic of a newly hatched H. Gigas (20 sec old):








*Pics of C. Fasciatum & B. Emelia*


*Male C. Fasciatum:*








*Female B. Emelia:*









*P. Ornata sling feeding (they actually shared)*


Decided to shoot a video of our P. Ornata slings eating together. You can actually see two of them sharing a cricket...pretty cool!!

[youtube]GCnf3wAsE9A[/youtube]


*Close up of A. Versicolor slings sharing prey*

I pre-killed some crickets and the little blue fuzz balls loved them, and even shared! LOL















*MM P.fasciata sperm web (suction caught on video)*


My Wife caught our MM P. Fasciata making a sperm web & you can actually see him sucking the sperm off the sperm web with his emboli!! pretty cool stuff!!

[youtube]kJRq9NNDToA[/youtube]


*New T's*


Got some new T's - thought I'd share. 

I got a 6"+ female P. Formosa and a 1" P. Pederseni from Ken the Bug Guy...and I also picked up a Giant White Knee from a local reptile store. Couldn't be happier with all of them!

*Here's a video of me receiving my P. Formosa (& P. Pederseni) and putting her in her enclosure:*

[youtube]QxMs57_5Pa0[/youtube]

*Some pics of the P. Formosa:*



















*Pic of the little P. Pederseni:*







*Pic of the Giant White Knee:*








*Momma P. Ornata molted & male matured!*


Our biggest female P. Ornata molted - this is the momma to all the little slings. She looks absolutely unreal!! Just stunning!! 
Here is her molt sequence - I will post some post-molt pics in another thread (they really show off her stunning beauty!)





























































Her boyfriend had his mature molt about an hour after she molted - great timing!!! 

*Here's some post-molt pics of him:*














*Stunning post-molt pics of my female P. Ornata*


Got some really great close-up pics of my newly molted female P. Ornata. She's got a lot of purple!! Absolutely beautiful T!!!






































*Ornata's molted into 3rd instars (video & pics)*


Well the ornata's molted agin into 3rd instars, they are now 1.75" & some in the 2" range!! In the video you can also see there momma wich molted about a week ago!!

[YOUTUBE]caBNYYCxnmo[/YOUTUBE]


*Got some new Pokies!!*


Got some new pokies from Ken the Bug Guy...below is a video of me receiving the T's and putting them in their new enclosures - as well as pics of both.

[YOUTUBE]jlWvEaOoZts[/YOUTUBE]


*Female P. Fasciata:*














*Female P. Pederseni:*


----------



## robc (Apr 19, 2009)

*Finally caught a T flipping over to molt (video)*

Well I caught my Female GBB flipping over to molt....I turned on the lights to feed and saw my GBB flip back over after shews on her back....so i waited with the camera to flip back over.

[youtube]THRTHZLIuVI[/youtube]


*Female GBB molt pics*

Well my female GBB molted and she is just stunning!!! she is now around 6".




















*My wife interacting with "Zilla"*


My wife decided it was time for her to interact with Zilla (our huge female T. Blondi)...you can really see the size of Zilla compared to my wife's hands!

[youtube]aNHK565cVe8[/youtube]


*A.Hentzi molt sequence...prettier than I thought*

Well my A.Hentzi molted and she really turned dark....she is a lot prettier than I once thought!!



















































*A.Metallica, A.Versicolor & H.Gigas molt pics*

My Female A.Metallica, A.Versicolor and my Female H.Gigas molted & I thought I would share some pics!


*A.Metallica:*














*A.Versicolor:*














*H.gigas:*








*P.Ornata slings molted into 4th instar (pics)*

Well the P. Ornata slings molted again into 4th instars and are know around the 2" mark....they finally got there yellow startle bands and red hues!!





















*Singapore & GBB pics*

I decide to take a pic of GBB Female and after that I went to feed my female Singapore blue and she bolted out of the cage!!! After getting my heart rate down - LOL - I took a close up.


*Female GBB:*







*Female Singapore Blue:*








*Female A.New River molt pics:*

My female A.New River molted finaly, so I took some pics....I think this Sp is just gorgeous!



























*P.Ornata colony update and feeding (video)*


I decided to shoot a video of my P.Ornata colony and a video of them feeding....they are doing very well!

[YOUTUBE]e30oxxPoLo0[/YOUTUBE]


*Male B. Smithi & Female C. Fasciatum Molts*


Both my male B. Smithi and my female C. Fasciatum molted recently - thought I'd share some new pics. I thought for sure the B. Smithi would have matured out, but not yet. He's about 6" now and still not mature yet. Hopefully next time!

*Male B. Smithi:*














*Female C. Fasciatum:*


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 19, 2009)

This may be an understatement ... but Zilla is hugeeeeeeeeeee

LOL...

an also.. great shots of the GBB... need to pick up one'a those...


----------



## robc (Apr 20, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> This may be an understatement ... but Zilla is hugeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> LOL...
> 
> an also.. great shots of the GBB... need to pick up one'a those...


Thanks! Yeah, Zilla is a big girl!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 20, 2009)

robc your thread is sick! keep it up


----------



## robc (Jun 19, 2009)

*Some updated pics!!*



*Dinner time! T Feeding Video!!*


I decided to shoot some video of some of my T's being fed - there are some pretty cool take-downs!!

[youtube]BdGCzzZtoIg[/youtube]


*P. Irminia Slings - Molting into 1st instars!*


Our P. Irminia eggs w/ legs have started molting into 1st instars - alot faster than I thought they would!! Some of the eggs haven't emerged into eggs w/legs yet - I was thinking they were just behind the others that had, but now I'm not so sure they're going to make it. I'm keeping a close eye on them...time will tell.

*I decided to shoot a few pics of the little guys...*
































*P. Ornata 3rd instar molting into 4th instar (time lapse)*

Caught one of the 3rd instars in my colony finally molting into 4th instar (he was the last one!) so I decided to get a time lapse video. I noticed that some of the others in the colony hovered over him after he'd finished his molt and even took the molt away...odd behavior.

*Here's the time lapse video:*

[youtube]gZuzbX2T44k[/youtube]


*Male P. Rufilata Molted!*


I looked into my male P. Rufilata's enclosure to find that he'd molted overnight. He gained quite a bit of size and looks stunning! Here's some pics:
















*Female C.Crawshayi video*

My Female C.Crawshayi came out of her burrow so I decided to take a quick video of her! She molted about a week ago and looks great!!

[youtube]dSngqPlRXuQ[/youtube]


*Female P. Formosa - Fresh molt pics*


My female P. Formosa molted last night - she is simply stunning and about 6.5" now. If anybody has a MM for sale - let me know (hint, hint!).















*Various Molt Pics (boehemi, GBB, regalis)*


We've had a few molts recently - our male B.boehemi, one of our GBB slings and our male P.regalis had his mature molt! Thought I'd share a few pics.

*Male B. Boehemi:*














*GBB Sling:*








*MM P. Regalis (Mature Molt):*





















*Male Cyclosternum fasciatum molt pics*


Our male C.fasciatum molted last night - got a few pics of him during the molt. Haven't gotten any of him post-molt yet but I will in the next day or so.






















*A.versicolor sling update - 1st instars!*


Our A.versicolor eggs w/legs have molted into 1st instars! Thought I'd get a few pics:






















*Almost time...*


It's nearly time for another molt...2nd instar P.irminia slings emerging soon!!






















*P.irminia 2nd instars!*


The P.irminia slings have started molting into 2nd instars and boy are they cute!! Only 47 made it - there were quite a few infertile eggs. But 47 is better than none!


*Can anyone spot the odd one out??*



















*(Doing cage maintenance - sorry for the dirty fingers...sometimes it sucks to have a good camera! LOL)*




















*P.Irminia update! (she has very good aim - LOL)*

I rehoused my Female P. Irminia (the one I have slings from, I believe I figured out why this sac wasn't as successful as the others. While I was rehousing her she nailed me with poo!! LOL.....my wife managed to catch it on tape. Pretty funny stuff!!!!

[youtube]9ctaku2jp3Y[/youtube]



*New T's! I finally got a metallica! YES!!!*


Got some new T's from Alex080 today - thought I'd post some pics:


*Female P.metallica (she's little but I still love her!):*














*MM GBB:*








*A.versicolor molting into 2nd instars*

Caught a couple of the A.versicolor slings molting into 2nd instars, thought I'd get some pics:




















*P.ornata colony pics*


I had to change the container for the ornata colony so I thought I'd get a few pics of them in their new home. They are now 5th instars and almost 3". They are doing well:





















*A. geniculata time lapse molt (video & pics)*


My white knee molted and i decided to take a time lapsed molt of it....I also included some pics!

[YOUTUBE]Q0tJGSS6AU8[/YOUTUBE]

*As you can see...it is a He!!*

















































*Up close fang shot!*


























*Rehousing my female Blue fang (she didn't go easy!!)*


I decided to rehouse my Female Blue fang (she is growing fast!!!). She is very fast I knew she was going to bolt....I am luck she didn't go far LOL.

[youtube]j0nRDjV3X_0[/youtube]


*P.fasciata molt pics (Time lapse vid & pics) *

My Big female P.Fasciata molted...her molt was 8" so she is a bit over that now and is just gorgeous! I took a time lapse video of the molt also.


[youtube]7LLx-3CH5aM[/youtube]














*Up close fang pics:*







*Post molt pics:*





















*New stuff from the local reptile show!*


We got a few new pets from our local reptile show. Picked up a 5.5" female N.chromatus, a baby bearded dragon (my sons) and a 6" female leopard gecko (my wifes). We could use some advice on the lizards - being new to them. We received some basic care instructions but would love some more info from more experienced keepers. Thanks!

*Here's a little video of all three:*

[YOUTUBE]ljAKGQuHbnY[/YOUTUBE]


*Here's a pic of the female N.chromatus (judging by the sexing pic below):*














*Here's some pics of the baby bearded dragon:*














*Here's some pics of the leopard gecko:*















*Female P.regalis post-molt pics*


My female P.regalis molted a few days ago...she's about 6" now. Her boyfriend had his mature molt a month ago so a new breeding project will be under way soon!


----------



## yltanisaac (Sep 27, 2009)

Just love your picture-filled thread.

This is just wonderful


----------



## robc (Sep 27, 2009)

*update!!!!*



yltanisaac said:


> Just love your picture-filled thread.
> 
> This is just wonderful


Thankk you, you also reminded me to udate it....here we go:


*P. irminia double clutch!*

I noticed my P. irminia webbing up her hide about a week ago....she came out and I got to see the little white jewel she left for me!


[youtube]6XZrL3T_o70[/youtube]


*Feeding vid (crunch time!)*

I shot a video of me and my son feeding the T's....got some pretty good hits!! LOL

[YOUTUBE]ddyJCbnHeIY[/YOUTUBE]


*Female P. metallica has arrived!*


I got this P. metallica from Sukai94 (Jamie)...she bought the female and had Gootyguy (chris) send her to me....The packing was great!!! So basicaly I have the female and M and will be breeding them and exchanging slings with Jamie.....this T is just simply amazing and very docile....dream come true for me!

[YOUTUBE]bLmqCQzpllM[/YOUTUBE]















*Female P.metallica enclosure tutorial*


I just had to make a new enclosure for our female P.metallica - wanted her to have something nice to call home. She'll get a bigger enclosure eventually with a different type of hide - I'm thinking dual-chambers. She's already eating and seems quite at home...any disturbance near her and she goes right into her hide.

*Here's a video of the enclosure being made:*

[youtube]tEdyu-jKymQ[/youtube]



*MM P.pederseni*


I got this T from Dansdragons...he said he was close to his ultimate molt and 2 days after I received him, he had his mature molt! Good timing...it's been over a week (11 days) since the molt, he's made a sperm web and since I got him out to breed, I snapped a few pics of him:














*Singapore Blue fresh molt (pics & time lapse vid)*

I caught my Singapore Blue on her back so I shot a time lapse vid and took some pics the next day. I included the pics in the vid also so my youtube members could also see.

[YOUTUBE]7rFrDF0_zx0[/YOUTUBE]








































*P.irminia sac - Siamese twins!!*

Pulled our P.irminia sac earlier tonight (video of that is uploading now) and as we were seperating the eggs w/ legs, we noticed something interesting...one has one abdomen, two heads and 16 legs - all wiggling! We've never run across this before, thought it was very interesting and wanted to share some pics of the little guys/girls...















Here is a video of the Siamese twin....the pics are in the video that are already posted but I wanted my youtube viewers to also see it. The black egg in the vid was removed LOL

[YOUTUBE]WsSHv8SEbCY[/YOUTUBE]


*Must see macro pics of the molted Siamese twins!*


I decided to start a new thread for these pics (as well as posting the pics in the other threads)...wanted to make sure everyone gets a chance to see them. I'm still shocked over these guys...I can't believe they've molted successfully into 1st instars - I had my doubts.



























*Close up of where the heads meet - they are not joined:*







*Close up of heads and abdomen - notice there are 4 spinnerettes:*








*Female P. metallica pics*

Decided to shoot a few pics of the female P. metallica while she was out, she does need to molt but is till gorgeous!

























*N. chromatas time lapse molt & macro pics*

I found my N. chromatus on it;s back and decided to shoot a time lapse video and take some pics.

[youtube]2nevaNBt838[/youtube]













*I am thinking female-LOL*








*B. boehmei time lapse vid & molt sequence pics*


My B. boehmei was on it's back so I decided to shoot a timelapse vid!

[YOUTUBE]5j3BYwHo2Bo[/YOUTUBE]

*Here is the molt sequence pic by pic:*




















*Some fang shots:*





































*Recieved the MM P. metallica*

I recieved a MM from Jamie (Sukai94).....and he is a very pretty boy! I wasn't actualy going to get a MM but I decided that since he was so fresh & if the female molted out I could still breed him again after she molts.

[youtube]3IuQ35mzxuc[/youtube]








*Got a new T at the reptile show.*

Well I picked up a female E. murinus at the reptile show, she is just gorgeous (still needs a molt). she is actually a lot more docile than I expected!!

[youtube]rXJuSWpsAgI[/youtube]




















*Feeding vids!!*

well me and my son (Brandon) decided to make some feeding vids and Brandon decided he would also just like to make one himself!

*Brandons feeding video*

[YOUTUBE]bkKMiRvQ1v0[/YOUTUBE]

*Both of ours LOL*

[youtube]lgiKG0iqNlQ[/youtube]


*T. blondi (mature molt)...but not without problems.*

Well my male T. blondi had his mature molt, i originaly thought he was not going to make it. he did get some of the molt stuck on a booklung but I was lucky enough to get it off!! In the video I did this right after the molt.....I only did this because of where it was, if it had been somewhere else on the abdomen I would have waited a day or two.

[YOUTUBE]Ch9SaTJ4g24[/YOUTUBE]

*Here is some pics of him and his emboli:*



















As you can see in the vid and pics below he does have a ulcer and a injury but is somehow doing fine. He cracked his exo before he molted (about 2 hrs) before, I have decided to leave on the stuck on pieces!

[YOUTUBE]I8pNtTL9e_g[/YOUTUBE]

*Pics of the place that ruptured before the molt:*













*He also rupture near the back of his abdomen but there is no evidece of that on his new skin?*







*Pic of one of the stuck on pieces:*








*A. metallica eggsac video*

About a week ago my female webbed up the bottom right hand corner of her enclosure and laid a nice sac, she came out tonight so i shot a few pics & a video.

[youtube]iJGXwL3i2q8[/youtube]




















*Feeding time!!!*

Me & my son Brandon decided to do another feeding video, Brandon wanted to tong feed a T. blondi and he got his wish! I think he did great and I am very proud of him!

[YOUTUBE]q2wWBDw5WUI[/YOUTUBE]


*Pulling my LP sac (who wants to count??....NOT me!!)*

I pulled my L. Parahybana sac today and I thought it was going to bad, but most look to be good, some arn't, but I took the pics to see how many eggs this beast laid! LOL....it was just unreal seeing the endles flow of eggs LOL

[YOUTUBE]_uC4WDZABvo[/YOUTUBE]


*All of them together LOL:*







*Incubator #1:*







*Incubator #2:*







*Incubator #3:*








*A.metallica eggs w/ legs molting (time lapse & pics)*

Our A.metallica eggs w/ legs started molting into 1st instars today so I thought I'd do a time lapse vid of some of them...

[YOUTUBE]Webdmu07BmE[/YOUTUBE]



















*Carpace & T pics*

I decided to take a few pics of some T's and the carpace's.

*Female P. metallica:*













*Female P. formosa:*













*Female P. pederseni (very gravid LOL):*













*Female P. irminia:*













*Female A. versicolor:*














*Female P. metallica pics*

decided to shoot a few pics of this gorgeous girl!

*Female P. metallica:*
































*Female P. metallica pics (No flash)*














*P. metallica Time-Lapsed molt & pics*

I had a HUGE surprise, I found my sub-adult male P. metallica up at the top of the enclosure molting, he molted 30 days ago!! I thought this would be his mature molt but I was wrong, he is over 5" and not mature.

[YOUTUBE]nChVkiwIFzA[/YOUTUBE]




















*My biggest female P. ornata "Clover" post-molt (vid)*


I decided to get a look at my largest female P. ornata "Clover"...she had molted about 3 weeks ago and I wanted to se her. She was claimed to be 10" when I first recieved her (I think 9.5").....she has molted 2X since then....her last molt was not a very good molt, she was a little skinny and had curved back leg slightly. This molt, she looks just huge and beautiful!!

[youtube]6amwTZ8qFj4[/youtube]


























*Female B. smithi "Jazz" Time-Lapsed molt *

Our Female B. smithi "jazz" molted a couple a weeks ago and I forgott to post the vid LOL...so here it is.

[YOUTUBE]ljnw8XFJ1xY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ts are #1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Stunning pics Rob they all look just look awesome in every way possible please post more:drool:


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 28, 2009)

_Truly_ fantastic photographs Rob!

Breath-taking close ups..

Thanks for sharing these... awesome.


----------



## arachnofab (Sep 21, 2012)

You have an amazing collection - LOVE the colors on the Cobalt Blue - can't wait to find one!


----------

